# Lawn Service and Yard Work



## lmilanesi (Jul 5, 2009)

Started doing my summer lawn/yard service once again and am just letting yall know, in caseyou need anything done. 

Beendoing it for over 10 years andalready have 6 clients just looking for more. 

I love working outside and me and my (occasional)partner dowork hard togive a proffesional job:hotsun and have good costomer satisfaction. We haveall theequipment for just about anything you need.

Also your probably thinking were pricy, but thats the thing, we are very reasonable with ourpricing. I have lots of refrences to say so.(20$-60$) 20 beingmedium front and maybe some side or a little back. 60 being a largefront and back,that hasn't been cut in a while or maybe just a really big yard, it really dependson what you want done and size.Call me or replyfor a freeestimate on anything you'd like done.

By the way every lawn includes the Triming around trees, House, Bushes, etc.Edging Drive ways and walk ways,etc.Then blowing everything clean.

850-207-3031(Leo)

850-384-7726(Al)

Thanks for reading and feel free to callor reply anytime.


----------



## lmilanesi (Jul 5, 2009)

Still doing gona be doing it as long as theres grassagrowing.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Leo came and cut my yard today, he did a great job and the rates are very reasonable. Definitely did a complete job, and i will be using his services again.

MikeH


----------

